# Photography Competition!



## Jdinh04

Sweet! I'll be ready to take some photos!

Edit: When will be the due date?


----------



## KyleT

:icon_redf Very Good point! I updated the thread.


----------



## rain-

Oh my, this will be so much fun and it will be great to be able to contribute! I can't wait to see the competition pictures, there will definitely be so many magnificent ones. *goes to clean the camera lenses*


----------



## eds

Man - gonna have to polish up on my camera skills.
Hell - have to get some before I can polish them!
Nice way to kickstart the database!


----------



## lumpyfunk

Glad to see this is happening!! I cant wait to see all of the pics!


----------



## jhoetzl

And to think I just posted that Riccia shot today... :frown: 

eh...have to get to it!


----------



## Ðank

Fender963 said:


> Note: All photographs submitted to this competition will become property of The Planted Tank.



Does this mean that PT will have all right to _USE_ photo in any manner forever

OR

Member waives all rights to photo forever.



Or something else. Can this be explained better?


----------



## KyleT

Certainly Dank,

Basically it gives us the right to use the submitted photographs anywhere on www.plantedtank.net. For instance it will allow us to use the photograph in the Plant Database. A planted tank watermark will be added or if requested, the author can add their own watermark after the competition.

Kyle


----------



## uncskainch

Thanks for getting this up and running! Now to plan those four shots...

Cheers!


----------



## Ðank

OK cool. That's what I figured, PT will have permission to use it in any fashion related to this site or the plant database. This was a great idea to really beef up both databases. Kudos to whomever thought this one up.


----------



## medicineman

A great way to boost our beloved forum database!

I think I'll be starting using my tripod and see how the pictures turn out (cleaning the long unused tripod).


----------



## toofazt

COOL, looking forward to seeing all the pics and hopefully getting some of my own submitted


----------



## patm

Hmm, is the fish/shrimp category limited to freshwater fish and shrimp, or are saltwater fish and shrimp game too?


----------



## KyleT

Freshwater Pat.


----------



## m.lemay

Let's get those entries started. March 9th will be here before you know it. 

Marcel


----------



## aquaphish

This sounds really great!!! I love to see member produced pictures of their plant and fish. 

The one thing that I find confusing is the prize winnings. $100.00 for first place in the plant catagory and $50.00 first prize for the fish/shrimp catagory. 

If anyone that has taken pictures of plants and fish/shrimp the harder of the three will be the fish catagory, they are constantly on the move. You will take many pictures before getting a good one. As with plants they are stationary and will not move making a plant a very easy subject.

My suggestion is that the 1st place in the fish/shrimp catagory be raised to the $100.00 prize due to the difficulty and precision needed to make a good photo of a difficult subject.


----------



## m.lemay

The prizes are not awarded based on difficulty since you guys will be judging(voting on)all the entries. 

The $100 prize for the plant categorie was put in to encourage more plant entries, since we are trying to buildup the plant database.

I'd like to put my 2 cents in, and encourage you guys to take pictures of different subjects for your entries, rather than use the same subject in two different categories. Take a look at the Plant/fish database thats already in place on the main page to see what we already have. If you think some plant/fish photos could be better, submit a better one, OR EVEN BETTER would be to enter something That we don't already have!

This will give the database a good headstart for a greater variety of listings.

The Framework for the contest is already in place, we can't change it now that it's already started. My advice to you guys is to get creative with your subject ,composition and lighting. The entries will be voted on by the general membership, so an image thats aesthetically pleasing, IMO, should have a good chance at winning a prize.

It's all entirely up to you guys.

Marcel


----------



## aquaphish

Thanks for the explaination of the reason for the reason of the prize differences in the catagories. It is a very reasonable reason for the difference in prize winnings.


----------



## Oqsy

I sent a couple of fish pics in a few days back... is there any type of reply or receipt that I should have gotten? I just wanted to make sure they made it in (large images attached to emails have a way of losing their way).

Oqsy


----------



## KyleT

Email Sent.


----------



## duck

Good idea I'll be taken some snaps.
Just one thing,If i for some reason i take off first prize(Dreaming in progress )
How would be able to redeem the gift voucher's in Australia?


----------



## KyleT

Hey Duck,

You'll have to get into contact with Seachem and see if they ship to Australia. It is all being dealt with through them.

Kyle


----------



## RoseHawke

Personally, I think there ought to be an algae category too :icon_roll ... (got some really nice hair-algae kicking up right now ...)


----------



## DurocShark

How am I supposed to only pick 2?!?!?!?



EDIT: Oh, and NO I did NOT register just for this...


----------



## Jdinh04

It will take about another 2-3 weeks for my plants to really spark up, my plants are still young at this point being planted in the tank for almost a month.


----------



## dharris

Did you get my entry?


----------



## KyleT

Sure did, I was actually about to send you an email.
Sometimes it'll take me a good week to get to the entries everyone. If you dont' get a response in a week, shoot me an email, otherwise, I'll try and reply as soon as possible.

Kyle


----------



## TRDMCV20L

Oh bummer. I thought the entrys were gonna be posted. I was looking for a nice planted tank pic to use as my desktop pic.


----------



## KyleT

The will be posted once the competition starts.


----------



## benny

Fender963 said:


> Certainly Dank,
> 
> Basically it gives us the right to use the submitted photographs anywhere on www.plantedtank.net. For instance it will allow us to use the photograph in the Plant Database. A planted tank watermark will be added or if requested, the author can add their own watermark after the competition.
> 
> Kyle


Kyle,

Sound great.

But shouldn't it says

"The planted tank reserve the rights to use the submitted entries anywhere on the site in whatever way we deem fit. A planted tank watermark will be added or if requested, the author can add their own watermark after the competition."

The original statement request that the photographer gives up the rights to the photo (totally) as the submitted entry becomes the property of the site. Slightly different from what you wanted us to interpret it as.

For your consideration.

Cheers,


----------



## Seahorsewhisperer

But, what if I have a planted marine tank?


----------



## Seahorsewhisperer

Fender963 said:


> Freshwater Pat.



Hmmm...I'm feeling a bit left out...

Maybe next year?


----------



## paradise

Kyle, got mine? 
ed


----------



## shuks

When do we get to see the gosh darn entries??? I've been waiting soo long, I cant stand it anymore...lol


----------



## m.lemay

shuks said:


> When do we get to see the gosh darn entries??? I've been waiting soo long, I cant stand it anymore...lol


The deadline for entries is March 9th. Once all the entries are in, they have to be organized and posted, and a poll has to be set up for all the members to vote on.

At this time theres not a lot of entries.

In the FISH/SHRIMP categorie, There's 11 contestants representing 17 photos.

In the PLANTS categorie, Theres only 5 contestants representing 6 photos.

There's still plenty of time to get your photos in, so get to snapping!!!

I know there has to be a lot more people out there that have fabulous tanks and beautiful plants and fish. I urge you guys to take some photos and enter them into the contest.

Here's the beauty part, You run a pretty good shot at winning a prize!! But heres the best part there's probably better than a 90% shot that your photos will be immortalized on our fish and plant database for all to see. And don't forget, you'll recieve full credit for the photo when we use it in the database.
 

Some of you might be gun shy about showing your pics.....don't be....you really have nothing to lose. Nobody knows who entered which picture so you really have nothing to be afraid of. Do it, do it now.:thumbsup: 

Marcel


----------



## DurocShark

That's it for entries? Wow.


----------



## DKShrimporium

*Exactly HOW to submit entries...*

Hi,

For those of us who are slightly dense, or couldn't find the small print, exactly how do we submit entries? Who do we email them to, or is there a link I missed? And, do we send them one at a time with notations or all in one email? And, do we need to submit our login name with the pics? I feel like I missed something, somewhere....

Thanks!

GIG

(Oops, just found this line: Submit all entries to Competition "AT" plantedtank "DOT" net. I assume this is email, and we provide notations, and you can look up login names from our email addresses, or we can provide them. Mystery solved, sorry for my dense-ness. But, I DO have pictures to submit!)


----------



## m.lemay

greenisgood said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mystery solved, sorry for my dense-ness. But, I DO have pictures to submit!)


Awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

> Sure did, I was actually about to send you an email.
> Sometimes it'll take me a good week to get to the entries everyone. If you dont' get a response in a week, shoot me an email, otherwise, I'll try and reply as soon as possible.


Do we have to have the: let administraters email us option on to participate?


----------



## KyleT

mr.gaboozlebag said:


> Do we have to have the: let administraters email us option on to participate?


Nope. I'll contact you outside the board software.

Kyle


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

While I know that admins and mods are checking this thread, I want to ask this totaly unrelated question. What does the title under your username mean, and how does it change?


----------



## KyleT

Everyone please note:

The deadline for entries has been extended in order to encourage more users to enter. You really do have a chance to win as voting is 100% member based. Also your entry will be kept 100% annonymous if you wish.

mr.gaboozlebag,
The user titles are simply fun and games. They change as your number of posts increase. 

Kyle


----------



## DurocShark

Since we've got more time... Can I replace my submissions with something else? 

Not that I will, but I might get something even better.


----------



## KyleT

Of course, just send me the new files, and be sure to be specific about which entries to replace.

Kyle


----------



## secretagent

*Havn't been on in a while*

It's on it's way through the internet right now.

Good To be Back to the Good side too.... been consumed with my saltwater tanks  (The DARK side!)


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

> NOTE:The deadline for submitted pictures has been extended by 2 weeks. The new due date is March 25, 2005 in order to give people more time to snap some pictures.


Was the Photos due a year ago, or is it a typeo?


----------



## Momotaro

It is a typo!

Mike


----------



## KyleT

Woops! Fixed.


----------



## qazplm25

*is it ok if my camera is of poor quality*

will my camera make my chance of winning go down a lot


----------



## DurocShark

Depends. If it's a camera phone or some other miserable POS, then yeah. 

If it's an average or above digicam, with some care you can still get nice shots.

I use an old Olympus C-4000 and think I do ok...

I shot this the other day. If it wasn't for the bloat... Sigh.


----------



## fishfry

Do the pictures have to be taken this month or does it not matter?


----------



## Ibn

Doesn't matter when the pictures were taken.


----------



## eahkmh

*how to submit*

Maybe i missed it but where do you submit the photos to and how?


----------



## Ibn

More info here.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...ompetition/26455-photography-competition.html

Where to send the photos, it's in the details of the link, but if you missed it, send photos to:

Submit all entries to Competition "AT" plantedtank "DOT" net.


----------



## medicineman

It is 

Competition "AT" plantedtank "DOT" net

why it is written that way?? because if it is written the normal way as c*m**t**i*[email protected]*a**e*t**k.n*t the entery adress would be easily spammed and it would be difficult to sort all the pics. Now get going to snap good pictures and submit it right away!

*I'm too far to collect any prize


----------



## DurocShark

Maybe we should start a thread in this forum for photo tips, tricks, etc? Since we've still got time to get the submissions in...

Example:
Plants: turn off all pumps and filters. Leave lights on. Let any crap settle out. Shoot plants using tank lighting.
Fish: Use flash, but not the flash built into the camera. Get a remote flash somehow. I have a flash attached to my digicam with a cable. I hold it by hand looking for the primo angle. 

That sort of thing.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

Can you have 2 pictures in one because there is like a story line?


----------



## KyleT

> Every member is allowed to submit up to four pictures total, with a maximum of 2 in both Plants and Fish/Shrimp. For Fish/Shrimp, you can enter either 2 in macro, 2 in non-macro, or 1 in each.


Yes you can.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

The first thread says that you submit photos at the planted tank dot com. But how exactly do we submit, Do we email, or or is there some special page?


----------



## KyleT

Email them to competition"at"plantedtank.net Replace "at" with @


----------



## KyleT

Only 2 weeks left everyone! Start sending those entries in.


----------



## Rek

on http://www.plantedtank.net/ i cant submit photo  where i must submit it?


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

e-mail to competition"at"plantedtank.net Replace "at" with @


----------



## RoseHawke

Here, I'll fix it; send 'em to:










I haven't seen the #@#!! spider that can pick up an address off a .gif or .jpg. Yet anyway . . . :icon_roll I even took the precaution of hosting that on MY site rather than Photobucket. . . just in case.


----------



## shuks

When I go to www.competition"at"plantedtank.net It says "the page canot be displayed". Why?


----------



## KyleT

Wow I dont' think I've ever seen so much confusion before. Shuks, email the pictures to the email address listed very kindly by Cindy. 

Thank you by the way Cindy.


----------



## RoseHawke

You're welcome! Some folks are right brain and some are left brain . . . sometimes information has to be tweaked a bit . . .  glad to be of help. 

I was looking at my tank earlier and since the algae monstor seems to be in abeyance, I may actually be able to get a couple of decent shots out since the deadline's been extended. I'll try anyway. I need the practice!


----------



## Matak

C'mon folks, get those entry submissions in! 

It would be a shame to see my two cheezy shrimpics win solely due to acclamation.

BTW, what d'yall think of my avatar???


----------



## Adrian

Got mine Kyle?

nevermind, got your email.


----------



## milalic

Can snail picture be submitted?

Thanks


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

Did you get mine?
(I don't care if everyone asks this)


----------



## KyleT

Hey Guys,
I've been getting most of the entries. I'll respond by email when I see I got your entry. I got strep throat and have been in bed most of the day. 

Kyle


----------



## DurocShark

KyleT said:


> Hey Guys,
> I've been getting most of the entries. I'll respond by email when I see I got your entry. I got strep throat and have been in bed most of the day.
> 
> Kyle


Ugh. Feel better man.


----------



## YuccaPatrol

Kyle, I hope you got my entries today. I sent in two for the fish/shrimp and one for plants.


----------



## Dieni

Sent 2 photos but I havent recieved a confirmation email yet, and the competition closes tomorrow. Have you recieved them, thanks.


----------



## KyleT

Okay for some reason my outgoing is not working so I am going to post the usernames of all the entries I have received that I did not send an email to. If you did not receive an email, and your username is not listed below, please PM me.

uncskainch
Jeremy S
YuccaPatrol
Cruise Control
Dieni
Mr.gaboozlebag
Dwarfpufferfish

Kyle


----------



## sarahbobarah

Is today the last day to enter photos, or was it yesterday?


----------



## KyleT

sarahbobarah said:


> Is today the last day to enter photos, or was it yesterday?


Well it was supposed to be yesterday, but with the amount of entries coming in today I think will also accept them today. 

Kyle


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish

Kyle,
When do we get to start voting???


----------



## KyleT

Hopefully within the next day or two. I promise it won't be too long!

Kyle


----------



## chinaboy1021

did you recieve my PM?


----------



## KyleT

Just a heads up everyone: the voting probably won't start until the server move is complete. Expect voting to start between Friday-Sunday.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/announcements.html

Kyle


----------



## YuccaPatrol

Anxiously awaiting the posting of the pictures! :thumbsup:


----------

